# 1964 impala headliner bow clips



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Im trying to get my headliner put in my 64. The guy at the interior shop said i need some stabilizer clips for the bows, but i cant find them for my car. found some metal ones and plastic ones for other chevys. where do i find them and which ones do i need.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. I don't think they use clips for this year. from what I read its seems to be about stretching it


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

when you do yours let me know how it comes out


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

didn't use clips on my 63.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

theres no clips swing the bows down to install then swing the up and stretch the sides


----------

